# Vertex 2, is this poor performance?



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes AHCI mode is on... it's 75% used and is about 2 weeks old


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it the Sandforce controller version?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

yea


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, it should be better. Are you running any other programs/processes off of it while benching it? Btw, don't bench it a lot, it's not good for them.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

no programs and its the 2nd time I benched it...

Could it be that my TRIM is not working properly or something? is there a way to check that?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

error scan on HD tune gave nothing... will try the windows one

What could it be?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jul 18, 2010)

go to command prompt and type in:

fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

if it says:

DisableDeleteNotify = 1     then Windows TRIM commands are disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0     then Windows TRIM commands are enabled

but then that only tells if its enabled, as to working, I don't think there is a way to see if its working properly.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

enabled


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Are your Intel chipset drivers up to date/installed?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

lemme do that  vertex 2 firmware is up to date though..


Just to be sure, can you point me to what I'm supposed to download please?


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's the link if you need it. http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-029901.htm

Oh, you deleted your post. n00b.   

Ok, you undid your delete. Me n00b.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

I deleted it and made another post so that it bumps it  exploiting TPU... installing now







Is this the problem? problem still persist after the drivers btw...

so what does that mean ?!?! ^


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

is my drive faulty and in need of RMA?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 18, 2010)

run atto and see what you get.  Has something to do with the way the sandforce compress the data and not jiving properly with the compression on certain benchmarks.  

Also let your windows sit at the log on screen for a while,  thats supposed to be when trim works its best.

just stuff I read over on ocz forum,  hope it helps.

also flash the 1.10 fw again and that should get rid of the smart error.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

seems normal.. will reinstall FW and see if that takes the error out


edit: error still there, still 416


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 18, 2010)

very interesting thread for me, cuz im think about getting vertex 2 60G. 
and i have question did the vertex2 have sandforce controller, there is nothing writing in this SSD features about sandforce, not like this one, why 
G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-60GBP2 2.5" 60...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 18, 2010)

I just checked mine too,  same warning in smart but mines 832.  Might just be a common thing.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...Shows-that-I-have-Bad-Sectors&highlight=SMART

yeah I think its a error on smart side reading it wrong.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2010)

but why does agility 2 seem to work fine with HD tune? There is a problem right?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 18, 2010)

from what i read its more of a glitch then a problem.  SMART is more for HDD's the SSD's.  I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have Superfetch, Defrag and Indexing turned off? If you don't, do it.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Do you have Superfetch, Defrag and Indexing turned off? If you don't, do it.



+1 to that.

And, to make life easier try this, not a bad little program this person came up with.
SSD Tweaker. Free to use / open source I guess, since it is at Sourceforge: SSD Tweaker (look for the latest - 1.4)
Quote from developer (elpamyelhsa) : "With all the advice online for SSD hard drives it can take hours of research and fiddling to properly setup your SSD drive. Now with this little app you can Tweak Windows 2K/XP/Vista & 7 including x64 in seconds."






Convenient to have it all in one place IMO.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea I saw that program before... will use it...

but I did what erocker said when I had realized there was a problem


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks like you have indexing on and your drive is still recovering from the install. Give it time and it will "normalize."

You can't really run tests on these and get the same numbers as you see in the reviews. Your ATTO numbers are solid so just give it time to level out. This is common and so is the desire to benchmark it but to be honest you are much better off not thrashing your SSD with benchmarks. They are not really designed for it.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I deleted it and made another post so that it bumps it  exploiting TPU... installing now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/Capture003944.jpg
> 
> ...




SSDs work in this manner and SandForce drives do it to stay fast. You don't have a bad drive, it is doing what it is designed to do.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 21, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> very interesting thread for me, cuz im think about getting vertex 2 60G.
> and i have question did the vertex2 have sandforce controller, there is nothing writing in this SSD features about sandforce, not like this one, why
> G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-60GBP2 2.5" 60...



ok, i will answer myself, ok here is what i find, OCZ add the sandforce chips in the new product's so all vertex 2 have sandforce 1200 chip and vertex EX have sandforce 1500 chip.

thanx, hayder.master


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2010)

hehe sry, read your question and forgot about it lol... you could have just googled it or went on OCZ website (takes 5 sec) lol...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> hehe sry, read your question and forgot about it lol... you could have just googled it or went on OCZ website (takes 5 sec) lol...



no problem bro, i was need some explain about sandforce chip and in same time maybe i was hope to get some info's about sandforce performance but in same time and i don't like to hack on your thread bro, so i was just want a tip to start search, but it's good now i have got some experience in these two days, and your thread was the key thanx for replay bro


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

So.. I'm getting poor performance with my Vertex 2 SSD. Only getting about 160 write and 240 read. Everything that needs to be done for a SSD has been done (disabling defrag, indexing, etc) TRIM is enabled. The only thing that I didn't/cannot do is do a fresh install of Windows on it. I cloned it from a previous install. Since I'm using RAID on other drives I cannot set it to AHCI mode either. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 23, 2010)

RAID mode on the Intel chipset if just like running AHCI. The only problem that you are going to have is getting TRIM running and defrag turned off. Both you can set manually. I don't really like cloning from a platter drive to a SSD, Windows does a few things different when you install to an SSD.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

if you mean that you are in IDE mode, then that performance is normal... you need ahci or raid!

why can't you put it in ahci mode if another is in raid?

elese you can edit registry and put ahci mode in bios after restart ( google it if you didn't know )


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

HighEndToys said:


> RAID mode on the Intel chipset if just like running AHCI. The only problem that you are going to have is getting TRIM running and defrag turned off. Both you can set manually. I don't really like cloning from a platter drive to a SSD, Windows does a few things different when you install to an SSD.



Yeah, it works the same way on my board supposedly as well. When I have ports 1-4 set to RAID none of the drives show up during Windows install. I have tried installing with just the SSD installed (port 1) with AHCI set in the bios. Windows installed fine, shut the computer down, installed the other drives, set 1-4 to RAID mode and got a blue screen before it hit desktop. 

What am I missing to get drives set on RAID to show up during the Windows installation?

*I think I got it.  I'm an idiot, I had to install my Raid drivers.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I'm at a loss here. During Windows install, I loaded the RAID drivers, the drives showed up and it began installing the O/S to the SSD. After the reboot, I set the SSD to be the boot drive and then it doesn't recognize it. I'm stuck.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

can't you install windows to the ssd, then RAID drivers, then install raid array?


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, that makes sense and the one thing I haven't tried. Install Windows to the SSD with AHCI, get into windows install Raid drivers, shut down, then configure Raid in bios.  I'm burnt out, going to have to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

let us know!


----------



## MajorMaxima (Jul 23, 2010)

*Fix, if I remember correctly*

I believe I had about the same problem you did.

To get the max performance you will need to be in AHCI mode, and you also need to align you SSD 1024. Because you are installing from a raid you will probably have to do this after you have SSD working in AHCI- as others have said

You can clone from a raid to a IDE, I believe you have already tried this.  If you can't boot in AHCI afterwards you need to enable AHCI in windows from IDE mode first.

Start windows from you SSD in IDE mode after you cloned the drive and follow the instruction in the link below.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976 

After making changes, reboot and covert bios to AHCI, it should allow you to boot.


Alignment is a little more difficult- I have done 4096 and 1024 -no difference in benchmarks

You can follow the instructions below

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/

Everything should be in tip top shape then


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

MajorMaxima said:


> I believe I had about the same problem you did.
> 
> To get the max performance you will need to be in AHCI mode, and you also need to align you SSD 1024. Because you are installing from a raid you will probably have to do this after you have SSD working in AHCI- as others have said
> 
> ...



I can get into Windows fine when I use AHCI on the SSD. When I set things to RAID in the bios however, it bluescreens. So what I think I need to do is install the RAID drivers in Windows while in AHCI mode before I convert it over to RAID, however I haven't been able to figure this out yet.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

UPDATE.

It was a PITA but I got it to work.

1. Only have SSD connected to a port with AHCI selected

2. Install Windows

3. Once Windows is installed, shut down and swap the SSD to a port set in IDE mode and connect your RAID drives.

4. Boot into Windows and install RAID drivers then shut down.

5. Swap the SSD back to the AHCI/RAID port. Bootup and it works.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy to see your problem fixed


----------

